# Wing Chun in St. Louis, MO USA area



## jda (Dec 31, 2010)

Greetings and Happy New Year!  I am a 2nd dan in taekwondo and am looking to try and learn a new art.  Any one know of a good school in the St. Louis, MO area.
Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------

